
Outbound Sales for Beginners: Lead Generation - mgdo
http://blog.amplemarket.com/lead-generation-prospecting/
======
dbg31415
Reading this... I just hate sales. This is a playbook for generating all those
spam messages I get all the time that I don't want to receive.

